# Transmission shudder



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by shudders? There is an ABS self test at 12MPH every time you first drive the car, to me it sounds like you are scraping over a curb. 

My 1-2 shift can be strange at times. Sometimes it acts like a dual clutch auto and feels like 1st doesn't let go when second is grabbing(there is perceived power to the wheels between gears). most of the time its great. Not sure what trans the GMC Terrain uses but it feels exactly the same as my 2012 cruze. 

My 4th gear is sometimes super harsh/firm on the up shift and abrupt/harsh/clunky on the downshift.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DevilsRule said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze LT with the 6 speed automatic transmission. Immediately after the car shifts from 1st to 2nd gear the car shudders/slips for a second or two. There are times that the 1 to 2 shift is ok, but it shudders more often than not. I just want to know if anyone has had the same issue. I am wondering if a flush and re-flash would help or if a solenoid is malfunctioning. Car has been flawless otherwise. I appreciate any feedback.


Hello

Sorry to hear that you are experiencing this issue. I would suggest that you take it in to the dealer. A service adviser can ride in the vehicle and see if the issue happens. This would help them pinpoint the issue and work on getting it corrected. If you would like me to arrange this for you please send me an inbox message.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## DevilsRule (Dec 23, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Not sure what you mean by shudders? There is an ABS self test at 12MPH every time you first drive the car, to me it sounds like you are scraping over a curb.
> 
> My 1-2 shift can be strange at times. Sometimes it acts like a dual clutch auto and feels like 1st doesn't let go when second is grabbing(there is perceived power to the wheels between gears). most of the time its great. Not sure what trans the GMC Terrain uses but it feels exactly the same as my 2012 cruze.
> 
> My 4th gear is sometimes super harsh/firm on the up shift and abrupt/harsh/clunky on the downshift.



I am aware of the ABS self check.............I think a shudder would be the least of my problems if I was driving over curbs. To make it easier to understand.......the car shakes as if the transmission is slipping.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

there is a PI to address the shudder between 1st to 2nd. there are newer axles to be installed that should fix it. And they do but (i had the pi done) after about 2,000 mikes it was back again...this time it was not as strong. So i live with it. I to have the shift flare we will call it. i use to get it between 2nd to 3rd. It would be like a 500 rpm slip and would only do it cold. For me at work i have to pull right out on to a highway and gun it. Thats when i would get it to do it. I changed out the trans fluid to ams and it to went away for about 1,000 miles and now every once in a while i get it.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

This is a definite issue recognized by GM. I first reported it here back in mid-2012. I have 2012 Cruze Eco, AT. While accelerating normally, only in second gear I also get that 'shudder.' I'll try to find the service bulletin. It has something to do with the axle which they can replace under warranty.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

To DevilsRule: Search this issue under "I Got A Wobble." I'm pretty sure this is what you're talking about.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JeffBazell said:


> This is a definite issue recognized by GM. I first reported it here back in mid-2012. I have 2012 Cruze Eco, AT. While accelerating normally, only in second gear I also get that 'shudder.' I'll try to find the service bulletin. It has something to do with the axle which they can replace under warranty.


Hi there,

If you'd like, I can look up any recalls or TSB's listed for your vehicle. If you're interested, please private message me your VIN. 

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

